# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Concept of " WASILA" in Islam

## ViSIoN

Asalam Alikum dear brotherz And sisters.
i need some strong view points in light of quran and hadith regarding the concept of "wasila" in islam
Some people argue alot on this topic that wateva u have to ask,ask from Allah..there should be no correspondent or WAsila between it.
while if u see when Hazrat Adam was sent to earth due to his mistake,he prayed ALlah with the refrence of HAzrat Muhaamad (SAW).

i may not be eligible to describe myself fully...but i think u people gt some idea of what m talking baut..
plz i want ur view point with refernce to quran...
as it may helpme to correct my as well as other peoples confusions..
REgards!

----------


## inamahsan

*'Wasila' - Intercession, Ways of Intervention...*

Beloved brother in Islam, to assume that by invoking in the unseen the righteous imams, or the noble companions of the Holy Prophet (saws), or even the Noble Prophet (saws) himself, or invoking anyone in the Universe other than the One and Only True Lord of the Worlds would be a clear and manifest form of the unforgivable crime of shirk in Islam.

To assume that any of the pious departed slaves of Allah Subhanah, or anyone else in creation other than Allah Subhanah Alone can hear ones invocations in the unseen, let alone has the power and ability to answer them or get them answered, is a clear and manifest form of the most heinous of sins: shirk with Allah Subhanah. 

One of the Noble and Exclusive Attributes of Allah Subhanah is that He Alone is the All-Hearing or Al-Samee.  To assume that anyone or anything in creation can hear us in the unseen, let alone having the ability and power to answer or respond to our invocations, is to share one of Allah Subhanahs Exclusive and Sole Attributes with one amongst His creation; and that is a clear and manifest form of the sin of shirk!

There is not a major Surah in the Quran, where Allah Subhanah has not warned the believers against this heinous practice and abomination of taking wasila, or invoking others with Allah Subhanah in the unseen!  The noble and pious departed slaves of Allah Subhanah never advocated such a practice, nor did it behove them to do so! 

Just study these Aayahs of the Glorious Quran to understand and comprehend the Wrath and Anger of Allah Subhanah on those who invoke other beings in creation with Allah Subhanah:

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 16 Surah Nahl verse 20-21: All the other beings, whom the people invoke with Allah,  create nothing!   Nay, they are themselves created! They are DEAD, not living, and they do not at all know themselves when they shall again be raised to life!

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 10 Surah Yunus verse 66: Note it well that all the dwellers of the heavens and the earth belong to Allah.   And those who invoke others besides Allah, follow nothing but surmises and merely indulge in guess-works!  

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 35Surah Fatir verses 13-14: He merges night into day, and day into night, and he has subjected the Sun and the Moon (to His Law); each one runs its course for an appointed term.   Such is Allah, your Lord!    To Him belongs all Dominion.   Those whom you invoke besides Him,  do not own even a blade of grass!   If you call them, they cannot hear your prayers!   And if they hear,  they cannot answer you!   And on the Day of Resurrection,  they will disown your shirk.  None can inform you of the Truth,  like the One Who is acquainted with all things.

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 46 Surah Ahqaf verses 4-6: Prophet, say to them, "Have you ever seen them with open eyes those whom you invoke instead of Allah? Show me what they have created in the earth? Or have they any share in the creation and control of the heavens? Bring me a Book revealed before this, or produce some remnant of knowledge in support of your beliefs if you are truthful." And who could be further astray than the one who invokes, instead of Allah, those who cannot answer him till the Day of Resurrection. Nay, they are even UNAWARE THAT THEY ARE BEING INVOKED. And when all mankind shall be gathered together (on the Day of Qiyamah), they (the so called leaders and intercessors) will become enemies of those who invoked them and they will DISOWN THEIR WORSHIP!!!

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 39  Surah Zumur verse 2-3: So worship Allah Alone,  making your religion His exclusively.   Beware!  Religion is the exclusive Right of Allah.  As for those who have taken other auliyas (guardians) with Allah (and justify their this conduct by saying): We serve them only that they may bring us closer to Allah.   Allah will surely judge between them concerning all that in which they differ.   Allah does not show guidance to any liar and denier of the Truth.

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 10  Surah Yunus  verse 18: These people serve beside Allah those which can neither harm nor benefit them, and say, These are our shofaa (intercessors) with Allah!  (O Mohammed), tell them, Do you wish to inform Allah of that thing which He knows not in the heavens or in the earth?  He is absolutely free from, and exalted above the shirk that they commit.

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 19 Surah Maryam verses 81-82: These people have set up other gods that Allah,  so that they may become their supporters!   There will be no supporters!  They will not only disown your worship,  but also become their opponents.

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter16 Surah Nahl verses 86-87: When the people who had committed shirk in this world will see those whom they had made associates with Allah,  they will say, Our Lord,  here are those associate-deities whom we used to invoke besides You.  At this their deities will retort, You are liars!  At that time,  all of them will proffer submission before Allah,  and all that they used to forge in this world shall vanish from them.

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 7 Surah Aaraf verse 190-196: They associate with Allah partners who do not create anything,  but are themselves created; who cannot help them nor have the power (even) to help themselves!   If you invite them to follow the Right Way,  they will not follow you!   It will be all the same for you whether you call them or keep silent.   Those whom you invoke with Allah are MERE SERVANTS OF ALLAH LIKE YOU!  Just invoke them,  and if what you say of them be true,  they will answer your prayers!   Have they feet that they should walk with them?   Or have they hands that they should hold with them?   Or have they eyes that they should see with them?   Or have they ears that they should hear with them?   Tell them, O Mohammed, Call up the partners you have set up,  and then all of you sit down together and plot against me,  and give me no respite.  My Protector and Helper is Allah,  Who has sent down this Book (Al Quran),  and,  it is He who protects the righteous people.

Invoking other beings in creation in the unseen is a clear manifestation of the abomination and the most heinous of sins in the deen of Islam, that is, shirk!  Allah Subhanah has singled out this one sin as absolutely unforgivable on the Day of Judgment, and has guaranteed the everlasting and unending punishment of the Fire of Hell to all those who die in the state of shirk, no matter what amount of good deeds they might have done!  Such is the gravity of this abomination of shirk or invoking other beings in creation in the Sight of Allah Subhanah, the One and Only Lord of the Worlds!

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 5 Surah Maidah verse 72: Whoever commits shirk (invoking anything with Allah),  Allah shall forbid for him Paradise,  and Hell shall be his abode.  And for such wrong doers there will be no one to help.

Allah says in the Quran: Chapter 4 Surah An-Nisa Verse 48: Shirk (associating other deities with Allah) is the only sin that Allah does not forgive, and He forgives, whomsoever He pleases, sins other than this.  For whosoever associates any other partner with Allah, does indeed forge a big lie and commits the most heinous sin

Allah says in the Holy Quran Chapter 39 Surah Zumar verse 65-66: If you commit shirk all your works will be rendered vain and you will be among the losers.  Therefore,  you should worship Allah Alone,  and be among His grateful servants.

----------

